# The Soft Flannel Bed Sheet Tip



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Soft Flannel Bed Sheet Tip*

I like to cover up the engine on special interest cars and especially show cars or restored cars where the engine and engine compartment are clean enough to eat off of. The reason for this is because it's all to easy for stray splatter from either wet-sanding or machine compounding and polishing to spray onto the engine and engine compartment and cleaning these areas can be difficult and very time consuming.

Here's a video I made a number of years ago that explains *why* to cover an engine and shows my method of using a clean, _*soft flannel bedsheet*_ to carefully cover and protect the engine. You can also do this for trunks and interiors if you're working on a convertible with the top down or off the car.

*Covering the motor on the Panic Parrot*​




*The Panic Parrot - 1950 Studebaker Starlight Coupe*

*Keeping it covered, keeps the engine clean...*



















*Keeping it covered means no detailing the very detailed engine afterwards... *










:thumb:


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

wow what a machine


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

What a crazy car.
And thanks for the tip- sometimes the best 'tools' are found easily around the home!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

R2P said:


> wow what a machine


Steve Mets, a good friend of mine, builds what are called the Muscle Machines, die cast replicas of wild and radical hot rods. His the car he built before the Panic Parrot.

Steve Met's Wild Willys Coupe aka *The Frantic Frog*









Super nice guy, incredibly smart, talented and genuinely nice.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I love those car! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

awesome cars mike..
great tip.. only ever seen one car here with a supercharger out the bonnet.. so if i ever get to detail it ill remember this lol


----------

